# NHL - 2006/07 - Who'll win the Cup? and Why?



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

As a Habs fan, I feel Montreal will win the Cup. The reason I feel they're the team to beat is, on paper, they have one of the best, most consistent players in the NHL. The only thing that really might stop them from making a good run would be injuries.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> As a Habs fan, I feel Montreal will win the Cup. The reason I feel they're the team to beat is, on paper, they have one of the best, most consistent players in the NHL. The only thing that really might stop them from making a good run would be injuries.



I'm with you there. Montreal is a team with great promise. I bet they will at the very least make some serious noise in the playoffs. but I think the CUP may be 2-3 years down the road for them.
I think you have to look at Anaheim in the west and (dare I say) Ottawa in the east.

Pete


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the big ones will be Toronto, Buffalo, Vancouver, and ewww New Jersey...........


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*CDN teams*

I'm always optimistic about my leafs............you have to be..lol............
but they are getting younger which I like...
Ottawa I think will be lost without Chara.........they still need some heart
Vancouver without Bertuzzi will do better....
Montreal has a team that is small physically........
Calgary and Edmonton have strong teams also...........but it depends on who remains healthy or who recovers the fastest from injuries pre playoffs

for yankee teams ....San Jose has to up there...........


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Why? Because their my team, that's why!


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT!!*

Hey James, I like the Logo, but it's kind of hard on the eyes!! But since you own the Flames, could you please tell Iginla that he needs to work on his consistency? I only ask this because i'm a disgruntled investor who just happened to notice his stocks went down by 6 points from last year. Although, you could tell Kiprusoff that he's been doing a great job and that his stock has risen significantly!!:tongue: Kidding!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

How many times will Buffalo change their uniform this decade? It seems to me they come out with a new one every year. This one is particularly ugly. Should have stuck with the black and silver.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

None I don't think Buffalo would look good as a Stanley Cup winner either. If so they'd be the ugliest team to win. I guess they figured by coming out with new jerseys every year, would compensate from the money lost from another poor season.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I really hate this new uniform, it just is so bad. But on the upside, Toronto got its ass kicked last night, and "Razor" Raycroft looked like a newbie. Big surprise................


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ottawa.
:rockon:


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Best regular season team in the East: Ottawa, will they do well in the playoffs? Depends on two things, will Spezza and the younger guys step up as leaders now that they are settled into the system, will the big guns step up when needed (lookin at you heatley). Otherwise this will always be a solid team. As far as us missing Chara? Well I liked the way he played, but to be honest, with the new rules, his physical presence does more hurt than good, the guy cant even use his body without getting a penalty and then hurting the team.

Best Canadian playoff hopefull: Calgary..why? They have heart!.... also look for Edmonton to really turn it on near the end of the year.

Biggest Canadian dissapointment: Toronto (well I've always been realistic about them so I wont be dissapointed but their fans hold them to such high regards even when they are very undeserving, I even was a big fan, had to like somebody before ottawa got a team)

Who wins the cup? 
Well, past two years have been surprises, so I'll go out on a limb and say look out for Nashville or Anaheim.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

As a Leaf fan, I can gaurantee you they won't win!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Strangely, though, most Leaf fans seem to be eternal optimists. Most of the Leaf fans I know pick the Leafs to win the Cup at the start of each and every season, year in and year out. And they stick by them. It's kind of endearing, in a way. They're like the Saskatchewan Roughrider fans of hockey. You can't help but feel sorry for them.
> 
> ...well, maybe I wouldn't go that far.


The Leafs truly are my team, but I'm realistic!


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

jroberts said:


> A lot of people are expecting big things from Anaheim because of the Pronger/Neidermeyer combo, but I'm not so sure. A Pronger/McInnis combo didn't really do a hell of a lot for St. Louis.



Something about Anaheim though.... they seem to slip through under the radar, and they have a good enough work ethic to catch quite a few teams off-guard in the playoffs.


----------



## monster (Sep 19, 2006)

Go Flames Go


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

monster said:


> Go Flames Go


Indeed! they look good on paper...


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Anyone but Toronto. I rather have Moscow Dynamo win the cup than the Leafs. But I do want the Flames to win.


----------



## Alp22 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sure would be nice if all of the 'major changes' Vancouver has made will end up paying off for them. I think they are overdue for a cup. Too many 'almost made its'....


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

As a realistic Leaf fan of course it won't happen not in my short lifetime but there is hope for a playoff contention this year....Paul Maurice is whipping those lazy buggers into decent shape....mind you still don't like the powerkill and their sluggish movement through the neutral zone...but compared to Ottawa right now I'm glad I'm a Leafs fan.........heads are gonna roll in the capital....should have found way to keep Chara...but he does look happier in Boston with that big C on his Jersey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody but the friggin' Sabres


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT !!!*

My Habs are looking good in 06-07, so they're still in my books. P.S. Leafs are on quite the slump, thats good to see!!None


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Alp22 said:


> Sure would be nice if all of the 'major changes' Vancouver has made will end up paying off for them. I think they are overdue for a cup. Too many 'almost made its'....


Bumping this old thread...

Luongo sure has played well in the past month or so. He's definitely won a few of the games for the team...


----------

